# Bluebird PDF manual



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone have the PDF or know where i could get it for free?
As i said, i dont have much car knowledge but I'd like to give my car a service and I certainly cant afford to get it done by a mechanic, so yeah, was planning on doing it myself.

Anyone know where i can find it?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Do they sell the Hayen's manuals over there? There must be some kind of aftermarket service manual.

This is the only free info I know of:
http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/1b/57/7c/0900823d801b577c/repairInfoPages.htm

Once you're in there, surf around and you can find quite a bit of service and tune-up info.


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for that. Looks like that will do for now.


----------

